# "we consider Calvinism just as dangerous as Catholicism"



## Weston Stoler (Nov 9, 2011)

This is a video by excatholics

Ex-Calvinists For Christ: A Call To Repentance - YouTube

Maybe Dudley can explain why they are so angry at Calvinists. I am not an ex-catholic so I really don't understand his anger towards Calvinists. It is obvious he is purposely bringing up the subject to argue and debate. I never bring it up with people unless I know they are Calvinists or that I know they can take the argument without leaving angry.


----------



## saintandsinner77 (Nov 9, 2011)

Are there Calvinists that are more interested in studying theology for the sake of studying theology and who intellectualize the faith? Sure, but what this brother should realize is there have been many Calvinists throughout history who had a zeal for souls, a concern for building up fellow believers, and who spent much time in prayer. He seems to be angry at his own personal encounters with Calvinists. Calvinism is certainly not as dangerous as Catholicism, since Catholicism does not have the gospel of Christ. When dealing with people who hate Calvinists, the way we lessen their hatred is by our love and good works in Christ...


----------



## dudley (Nov 9, 2011)

I am never angry at Catholics I am anti Roman Catholicism, having been at one time a RC. I do believe Calvinism is a wonderful explanation of the true Gospel of Christ and I believe I am not lost in Protestantism , I have been born again and I am found in the Reformed Protestant faith, I am thankful I am a Presbyterian , I am not angry at Catholics I am thankful only to God that I have been rescued from the Bondage of Roman Catholicism and popery and the pope which I see as an antichrist and anti Christ institution. Catholicism sadly blinds one to the truth and it is the Reformed faith that opened my eyes to the truth. I disdain Roman Catholicism not Catholics....I reject Roman Catholicism because I believe it is a deceitful lie of the devil himself. I do not understand this lads statement that Calvinists are as dangerous as Catholics. Catholic people are not dangerous Catholicism is. Calvinists are not dangerous and I believe Calvinism and Reformed Protestantism is the true faith and church . I am a Presbyterian because I love the Reformed faith. I renounced the Roman catholic pope and have done so many times on the PB because I believe like the reformers I wanted to abolish such a figure as if he possessed some special magic. I became a Reformed protestant and a Presbyterian because I believed in the ideals of the reformation the five solas and I wanted a church that was composed of educated , personal local ministry , which I found at the First Presbyterian church I belong to. I also predict a new and continued Protestant Reformation in the coming years. Many more Catholics will be leaving in the future and I do think many will become Protestants as I did and 15 million others alone in the US in the last 2 decades. i do not understand even how this young man can even see the calvinists in any light like or in any way dagerous as I do believe "roman catholicism and popery" is becuse it leads people away from thre truth who are hoping and seeking the truth.


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree. I think he only gives two points of reference for a supposed contradiction for a given Calvinist not associating with him versus a Mormon or a charismatic. From this video I don't think he has supplied enough context as to why he thinks Calvinism is so bad. He does quote Arminianism without showing he really has a grasp as to the historical birth of Calvinism. Yes, I'm sure there are some that worship the system of Calvinism versus the view of what I think most Calvinists to be; That historic Calvinism has never been defeated, because it is the clearest exposition of scripture. Thank you Dr. Talbot.


----------



## Weston Stoler (Nov 9, 2011)

dudley said:


> I am never angry at Catholics I am anti Roman Catholicism, having been at one time a RC. I do believe Calvinism is a wonderful explanation of the true Gospel of Christ and I believe I am not lost in Protestantism , I have been born again and I am found in the Reformed Protestant faith, I am thankful I am a Presbyterian , I am not angry at Catholics I am thankful only to God that I have been rescued from the Bondage of Roman Catholicism and popery and the pope which I see as an antichrist and anti Christ institution. Catholicism sadly blinds one to the truth and it is the Reformed faith that opened my eyes to the truth. I disdain Roman Catholicism not Catholics....I reject Roman Catholicism because I believe it is a deceitful lie of the devil himself. I do not understand this lads statement that Calvinists are as dangerous as Catholics. Catholic people are not dangerous Catholicism is. Calvinists are not dangerous and I believe Calvinism and Reformed Protestantism is the true faith and church . I am a Presbyterian because I love the Reformed faith. I renounced the Roman catholic pope and have done so many times on the PB because I believe like the reformers I wanted to abolish such a figure as if he possessed some special magic. I became a Reformed protestant and a Presbyterian because I believed in the ideals of the reformation the five solas and I wanted a church that was composed of educated , personal local ministry , which I found at the First Presbyterian church I belong to. I also predict a new and continued Protestant Reformation in the coming years. Many more Catholics will be leaving in the future and I do think many will become Protestants as I did and 15 million others alone in the US in the last 2 decades. i do not understand even how this young man can even see the calvinists in any light like or in any way dagerous as I do believe "roman catholicism and popery" is becuse it leads people away from thre truth who are hoping and seeking the truth.



Ohhh I never wanted to imply you where angry at Catholics or that you were not Reformed I just wanted to know If you had any insight to why they would have a disposition to hate Calvinism. Sorry if that was every implied. 

I do love the fact that you are one of the few (but growing) people who believe the Reformation is not over. Catholicism is still rampant! We must plea for them to repent!

---------- Post added at 10:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




jandrusk said:


> I agree. I think he only gives two points of reference for a supposed contradiction for a given Calvinist not associating with him versus a Mormon or a charismatic. From this video I don't think he has supplied enough context as to why he thinks Calvinism is so bad. He does quote Arminianism without showing he really has a grasp as to the historical birth of Calvinism. Yes, I'm sure there are some that worship the system of Calvinism versus the view of what I think most Calvinists to be; That historic Calvinism has never been defeated, because it is the clearest exposition of scripture. Thank you Dr. Talbot.



Even if all Calvinists where trying to convert all arminians (or in his opinion non-Calvinists) at all times, and all were hyper-Calvinists, and all were worshipping the doctrines of grace I still believe Catholicisms doctrines of works salvation and many other heretical doctrines make them much more of a threat and dangerous to the faith


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 10, 2011)

That was weird, he never did say what he thought was wrong with Calvinism other than he felt Calvinists were mean and that he thought they worshipped the TULIP. I'm not sure he even knew what he beleived.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 10, 2011)

Weston Stoler said:


> Maybe Dudley can explain why they are so angry at Calvinists. I am not an ex-catholic so I really don't understand his anger towards Calvinists. It is obvious he is purposely bringing up the subject to argue and debate. I never bring it up with people unless I know they are Calvinists or that I know they can take the argument without leaving angry.


Jansenism, while denounced by Papal Bull, still has secret proponents within the RCC. I know because I used to be one of them and my spiritual mentor within the Jesuits (_irony of ironies_ if you know the history of Jansenism) was one who led me to that view, which eventually led me out of Catholicism. 

It has been my working hypothesis that wherever the sovereignty of God is diluted, one finds those holding to such a position gnashing their teeth and quite vitriolic, hence, Open Theism, Catholicism, and Arminianism, in descending order of dilution...and vitriol .

Not that it is on topic for this post, but I have another working hypothesis, in that there is no such thing as an "ex-Calvinist". I'm just sayin'. 

AMR


----------

